# Ideas for a haying tractor.



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

A friend of mine just asked me to help him narrow the search for a tractor. I know nothing of the newer tractors on the market.
Here is a partial list of what he wants , and doesn't want, in one. It will be used to hay and run a grapple.
Price range of 40 to 60K
Between 125 and 150 horsepower
No tier 4, which should be a mute point in this price range.
Loader tractor, obviously one can be added if needed
No Quad shift or equivalent, he would prefer something like a powershift etc.
3 outlets , at least, if the loader doesn't have its own supply and a joystick
Left hand reverser would be nice
Rear axle that will take duals.
For the sake of argument, let's stick with green and the two red's. These are the ones that have the best dealer support in the area.
Which models come to mind?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Cab?

Why no quad, limits choices for sure....


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry. Cab is a must around here. 
He owns a 4430 with quad right now and wants to upgrade. For loader work with the grapple he doesnt like it.
The newest one that I have run is a JD 6400. It is light on horsepower for his needs though.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

7330 come to mind but I dont think you can get a loader for that 60K...

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Lostin55 said:


> Sorry. Cab is a must around here.
> He owns a 4430 with quad right now and wants to upgrade. For loader work with the grapple he doesnt like it.
> The newest one that I have run is a JD 6400. It is light on horsepower for his needs though.


 The newer quad transmissions that have a left hand reverser and much better for loader work than the quad range in the 30 series. I myself do prefer a full powershift over a quad for field work but for loader work the quad works really nice with the left hand reverser. I have been using a neighbors 6420 for loader work this year and it works really good for that. If a full powershift isn't a must I was going to suggest a 6420 but that is lower in hp than what you listed so you would have to jump up to a 7 series to get the higher hp. The only downside is a 7 series won't be as nimble for loader work in my opinion because of it having a longer wheelbase.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm thnkin 7410...don't c alot w/duals. Or 7610 like cline said, not very nimble but will lift high....may able to swing a nice 7420 in that price range too. Most will have power quad I think....
Like mike, I don't thnk the 7330 is doable in that price less a bunch of hours...


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

The trouble that I am having helping him is the balance between nimble and enough horsepower. The 6400 that I ran was a nice tractor but not large enough. I ran a Maxxum 135 that was a nice unit but he wouldnt get a loader and that tractor in the right price range.
edit. I guess a weight box on the 3 point could be an option on a 6000 series.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

JD 7510 imo.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Could probably find a MF6480 with dyna 6 and reverser in that price range or at least the same tractor in yellow paint. Bit of a stretch for a 7000 series MF at that price but might find one.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

CIH MX150 or MX170? 130/145 PTO hp, nice cabs, LH reverser, partial powershift (similar to Deere's powerquad). I have had an MX170 for almost 4 years now and its a keeper. MFD and loader. I think of it as my pocket battle ship. Small enough yet big enough. If there is one thing I don't like about it, it would be the lack of ground clearance under the rear main frame.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

IMHO, a loaded tractor consists of 100hp, 4wd, 4 cylinder tractor. 6430. The new 6430's like a '12 model was all the way up to 115hp I believe. That would be what I want.

For what you're looking for it would be a 7320,7330 can you get by with 2wd and duals? If so 2wd will knock a lot of price off.

Also there's some nice 42/4455's out there. Powershift, but no LH Reverser. A lot easier to find with duals but they aren't an ideal loader tractor.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Two or four wheel drive isn't as important.


----------

